# Kinderbike VPACE Max24 Pro



## Fire_122 (23. März 2018)

Verkaufen sehr gut erhaltenes Kinderbike von VPACE

Neupreis Bike 1499€

Gewicht ca. 9kg

Schaltgruppe SRAM GX1

Scheibenbremsen AVID vorne und hinten


Das 29er Prinzip -> Max ist damit quasi ein 29er auf Basis von 24 Zoll Laufrädern.


Am Rahmen leichte Lack abplatzer siehe Bild

VERKAUFSPREIS 950€


----------

